
NoFAQ – A tool that corrects your console commands - based2
https://nofaq.cs.wisc.edu/submit.html
======
throwanem
I like that, in response to a name resolution failure in a ping command
provided by the "See a random example" button, it suggested

    
    
        sudo rm -rf /*
    

Maybe a little curation might be of value here?

~~~
eridal
Indeed curation is required, as an example you forgot to include ..

    
    
        --no-preserve-root
    

;)

~~~
amyjess
Using '/*' doesn't need --no-preserve-root. Only 'rm -rf /' needs it.

------
0xmohit
Not sure how well it works:

\- Suggested `ls` for `sl` despite the fact that the latter [0] is a wonderful
utility.

\- `chomd` didn't yield any suggestion. Neither did `fskc`.

A similar utility that actually helps is thefuck [1].

[0] [https://github.com/mtoyoda/sl](https://github.com/mtoyoda/sl)

[1] [https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck](https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck)

~~~
amyjess
Oddly enough, both of the points you bring up are handled perfectly by zsh's
built-in correction. zsh will only suggest 'ls' for 'sl' if 'sl' isn't
installed, and it'll catch 'fksc' and 'chomd'.

------
fizzbatter
A lot of these suggestion things are nifty - another one is a machine learning
code helper _(spots errors, identifies errors, etc)_.

Not sure if this even _has_ an api.. but i want it to. Despite that, my
problem with them is that there's no way i'm going to send every failed
command or all my code to some random 3rd party. It just isn't happening.

I'd _love_ for this thing to be a local install, and then i can pipe any
command failures i have to it locally, and feel semi-secure about them.

Really, i think i just need to bite the bullet and improve my understanding of
the math behind ML _(i 'm terrible at math)_, and take a course or two on ML.
I feel like there are so many opportunities for ML in your local life, that
you would _never_ ship off to a 3rd party. Hard to profit from, but seems
great for open source projects.

 _(Note, i didn 't mean to imply that this site used ML at all.. the other
code suggester service does.. and the two, from a UX perspective, feel similar
to me)_

~~~
MBVaughn
Thanks for your feedback! Currently, we don't have an external API, for
curation and server load reasons. Also, we want to be as transparent as
possible about what data is collected - the current website is a wholly "opt-
in" sort of design.

------
sedachv
Warren Teitelman implemented a rule-based command correction facility in BBN
Lisp in the 1960s
([https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6905](https://dspace.mit.edu/handle/1721.1/6905))
that later became known as DWIM in InterLisp
([http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/interlisp-...](http://www.softwarepreservation.org/projects/LISP/interlisp-d/3100186-Interlisp_Oct83.pdf/view)).
It was notorious for introducing weird errors:
[https://groups.google.com/d/msg/comp.lang.misc/hBQ1autWqlI/I...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/comp.lang.misc/hBQ1autWqlI/IL0TYoHljXEJ).
There is also an anecdote about it deleting files in ESR's Hacker's Dictionary
([http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/D/DWIM.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/D/DWIM.html))
that seems to be ESR's made up bullshit - the syntax is wrong, the anecdote is
not in the old jargon file, and also the fact that Interlisp had undelete. A
lot of people seemed to have liked the facility though.

------
dimino
I remember a nifty little python app called 'fuck', where you'd typo
something, then type "fuck", and it'd take a guess at correcting it for you.

Was pretty cool!

~~~
throwanem
It's even cooler now!
[https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck](https://github.com/nvbn/thefuck)

------
nunull

        $ git pull origin master
        Your local changes to the following files would be overwritten by merge: user.abcd.suo
    

Suggestion: git rm --cached user.abcd.suo

Wooaa, no! (Now your local changes are gone.)

~~~
OJFord
And maybe that's desired.

Or maybe it isn't.

The main problem with this, as I see it, is the lack of knowledge of the
user's intention.

Without that, it's only good for total basics that built-in correction or
'thefuck' would handle.

With that, well.. that's StackOverflow.

------
kazinator
Needs a way to downvote bad data. Someone put in:

    
    
       Command: ls -l .bla
       Error: [ no output ]
       Suggestion: ls -lah .bla
    

Is this real?

Which environments have a Unix-like ls which refuses, without -a, to list an
_explicitly named entry_ which exists, but starts with a dot?

~~~
MBVaughn
Flagging of bad data is currently in the pipeline. We hope to push the feature
soon.

------
jscheel
This definitely needs some cleanup. I like the idea, but the suggested fix for
"git remote" is "sudo rm -rf /". Thankfully it doesn't have --no-preserve-
root, but still..

